# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Unos pulgones.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, os acordáis del apartado de los estomas de la hoja del rosal, pues esta seria la segunda parte, esta fotos fueron realizadas en Noviembre del año pasado.
Ah! se pueden ver los ojitos.





Un saludo y espero que os guste.

----------


## REEGE

Que asco le tengo a éstos bichos nos tienen los rosales aniquilados... :Mad: 
Las fotos tremendas Francisco, gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esos bichos son lo peor... no sé para qué existen  :Mad:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo el vídeo del pulgón, ya sabéis que mi microscopio no es el adecuado pero ahí está.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

